# Interbike 2015: POC lights up night with prototype vest



## TAS1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Why do cycling apparel manufacturers, who are obviously concerned with visibility, insist on making their clothes black? Day or night, a black vest will make you harder to see than a hi viz fabric color.


----------



## Stephen_Govier (Apr 29, 2014)

Research shows that it is not the light or dark quality of the clothing that matters but the contrast with the background. Dark works when the background is light and light when the background is dark.


----------

